# Quill Collecting !!



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

Lol y'all does anyone else collect quills that have been shed? Or is that like Crazy Hedgehog Lady behavior that I should quit? 
Miss Penelope Pibble is quilling like a psycho and I put all her tiny baby quills in a jar like parents keeping their kid's baby teeth. Here's a picture of her saying Mom please stop embarrassing me on the internet :grin:


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I literally have a case of Christina baby quills from when she was quilling. I mean, our parents kept our baby teeth in a jar right, so why not our munchkins baby quills?! But I also have porcupine quills and feathers from macaws, cranes, and hornbills in there as well as a little display of things I’ve collected from work haha so it’s a menagerie!


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

Cute baby!!!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I would have done it but I couldn't find anything to keep them in and every time I managed to keep some, someone came and threw them in bin !! So I missed all chance of getting Holly's baby quills because shes nearly 1 years old, my first hedgehog and I wasn't able to keep any her baby quills !!
I think its really cool keeping their quills that they loose. Even if I was aloud to because everyone made it impossible for me !! 

She is really cute !!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

She's absolutely beautiful. Sadly I didn't catch Igor's baby quils since he came to me around a mature age. Or atleast I think. He hasn't quilled yet, so I think I missed it. He does loose an occasional quil or two here and there in a week. But not baby quils. 

I tried to keep them, but pretty much the same happened to me as to Ria 😂


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL omg I love yall  Omg Ria the same thing happened to me too. I'd set em down and they'd disappear into the ether in no time. 
I don't know what I was thinking when Cecil was quilling. It never occurred to me to pick them up. I'm really glad to have a few of his adult quills now to remember him by < 3 I have a framed impression of his feet that I have one pressed into, and I have a few others that I've been saving to put in a cremorial pendant with some of his ashes.

AJ omg that's so cool I wish I had a job like yours! I try to pick up little feathers and things I find outside for my little witchy nature hoard. 

Honestly now that I think about it, it seems weirder to keep teeth than it does to keep quills LOL. Just a jar of loose mouth rocks forcibly dislodged by bigger mouth rocks! 

And thank you all so much, I'm so proud of her and her lil baby snoot


----------

